# Scabby icky feet



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I got a job trimming hooves for a woman who ones three goats a pygmy and her two pygora kids from las year, man are they CUTE!!! So we get to the wether and he has this funk on his feet..not just the feet, but it goes up the legs...it looked scaley and scabby and dry. No critters running around that I could see, but real icky lookin..it was not runny or liquid looking, just dry and flakey, on of her back legs was scabby and crusty lookin..I did clean up before leaving, and my tools will be sanitized before using them again..
She live not far from the clinic I work at, so she will be taking him there on Tuesday, buit I have to know what this is!!?? The other two goats were fine, nothin unusual although I am sure they have whatever he has...Wish I had my camera with me!!..
Thanks for your replies!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Probably some sort of mange.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I would agree. Sounds like something the old Synergize should help.

Also, like in horses, if there is too much water or muck they can get like a rain/water rot. This normally start at the feet and works its way up.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

That's what I thought of first, but I am not too awfully experienced , I have seen lots of mange in dogs, but not in goats.. They do have a nice dry shelter, but it is Oregon..nice and soggy every where else!!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Use Listerine mouth wash full strength to wash the area then apply a liberal amount of tee tree oil ...could be rain rot, scabies, mites, or a host of other skin problems. In any event the Listerine should help.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Our pet Kinder wether got it last winter. Our vet told us to do some Ivermectin & we got a Miconazole Shampoo that is federally regulated to only be ordered by a licensed veterinarian (miconazole nitrate anti-fungal shampoo) made for dogs/cats/horses. Anyhow, we had to wash the legs up with warm dishsoapy water & rinse, apply this special shampoo--let sit for 10 minutes, then rinse thoroughly. I think we had to do it 2 to 3 times weekly for a few weeks. It was a pain in the rear to do it because the weather definately isn't warm enough in northern Minnesota to be shampooing goat legs. We towel dried the legs thoroughly & left the kinder tied in the garage next to a heater each time. It worked wonders though, cleared right up & have never had a problem since. The other buck that shares housing with him never got any sign of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2009)

How did you "do some Ivermectin" and how did you apply the Listerine? I think that one of the does may have this. I did oral Ivertec herhave ZERO postive results.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

You could also just use a fungiside, like blue-kote. It works great for feet scabs between hooves and gunk like that.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Wouldn't diamateous earth work too??
The client is using Frontline spray, not my first chioce...


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

I have mange on one alpaca and I've found that ivermectin only works if I inject it; It may be okay orally for worming, but it seems the being injected does much better for external parasites. I've seen a couple of goats with itchy scaley feet, and that is what I told the people to do and it did clear it up. You can also rub some mineral oil (suffocates the mites) but it still takes the ivermectin injectable to get rid of them.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been dealing with something like this for 2 months with 2 out of 4 of my guys.....they mainly had it on their ears, muzzle and around the eyes and one has it on his legs right above his hooves....... I also treated with Ivomec, sevin, DE, Synergize.....nothing helped, sooooo vet was out week before and looked at them and said he really thought it was more of a fungus, maybe ringworm and for me to try some fungus cream every day for 2 weeks.....so one of the gals from another forum told me to mix up.....1 tub of vaseline, 1 tube of jock itch, 1 tube of athletes foot cream, 1 tube of monistat, 1 tube of neosporin antibiotic......and also something called capazan (anti fungal for rose bushes, which I could not find this time of year).....anyway, I did it and my guys ears, muzzle are looking so much better finally! For Murphy's legs I just started using it on them....I really thought his legs were from mites and kept trying to treat them with mite meds....but I have now started rubbing the mixture onto his legs....which is a bit messy, but if it works.... so we shall see.

I have been so frustrated with this issue, I keep my boys and their pen very clean.....I have 2 boys that show no signs of it what so ever and all 4 boys are together.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> How did you "do some Ivermectin" and how did you apply the Listerine? I think that one of the does may have this. I did oral Ivertec herhave ZERO postive results.


 The Listerine, all you do is like rinse the area really well. It ais amazing how well it works and it is the cheapest way to go.

Also I would soak their feet in bleach water after you trim them, even if it if just a step in it. It will help kill anything like threus or hoof rot.

I do 1/6 ratio.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Denise,

I would skip the rose fungus stuff, it is probably good you couldn't find it. I have a lot of rose bushes, and I won't even put stuff like that on roses. It is really scary stuff, and I feed flowers and hips to the goats. The rest of those things sound like enough antifungal chemicals to knock out just about anything. 

Jan


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi. I haven't run into this problem yet, but one of the ladies on my goat email list, offered this as a treatment for footrot and other hoof problems:

"oh boy, i tried everything that really wet summer we had 2 years ago - koppertox, bleach, foot bath stuff, vaccinated - nothing worked for long. i struggled for years dipping feet, mixing bleach, breaking my back treating individual hoofs, trying to catch shy goats. i'd get it under control then we'd have more rain. so here's what the old farmer told me. mix copper sulfate powder with ordinary garden lime, (i mixed about 5 lbs copper sulfate to about 15 lbs of lime, but it doesn't have to be exact, you can use a stronger mix if you need to) put in a foot bath something like this http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail. ... 8&cat_id=6 set up a shoot so they have to run through the dry powder at least once a day. i have mine in the barn so it doesn't get wet when it rains. i have a shoot only as long as the foot bath set up at a door, open the door, they all come through to get grain inside, then walk through it again on their way back out. you can cover it with a piece of plywood when not in use so your chickens won't get into it.

you can get copper sulfate at some feed stores but if you can't find it do an ebay search. you want the powder, not the crystals. caution: when you mix it in the foot bath trough it'll kick up some dust - DON'T breathe it, wear a face mask. and don't let your goats in until the air is clear.

of course you still have to keep the feet well trimmed. i haven't had any problems since i started using this. i do it almost every day throughout the year even in winter, unless we have a particularly dry spell in the summer, which we haven't had in several years. copper sulfate is basically the same ingredient in koppertox but it's so easy to treat this way. no bending over to treat individual hoofs, no handling the goats so there's no problem catching the shy ones, and it's really inexpensive."

Don't know if it works or not, and don't make any claims, but this lady (and a couple of others on the list) swore by it. Good luck!


----------

